# All dialects: Please



## mini91

I would like to know if the MSA _min fadlik_ is used in any of the Arab dialects. I know in the Levantine dialects _iza bitreed/iza bitreedi_ is used for please but I want to know how it is said in North African or Maghribi dialects and in the Khaleeji dialects.

Thank you


----------



## Abu Rashid

I've heard min fadlik used by speakers of most dialects, although as you noted there are other ways of saying please which are also often used in various dialects. It could also be more related to being a Muslim, not sure.

A few other ways of saying please that are common are:
law sama7t (if you permit)
b3ad iznak (after your permission)

Also note that in dialects min fadlik will change a little because of the way we address a male or female. So min fadlik is fus7a to a male, but in the dialects that address a female (the 'ik' ending is for a female), whilst to address a male it would become min fadlak (as the 'ak' ending is for a male).


----------



## ayed

*low samaht* is in the first place.However, there are fixed expressions function, instead.


-- tikfa/takfa : literally"_*be redeemed*_ ! "

-- Allah la yheenik(Badawi dialect+sedentary daily life) : *May Allah not humiliate you*.That is, may Allah not send you someone els to humiliate you or beat you ...ect.
--bring that book, gibratni(Badawi dialect). "bring me that book"*may you bury me-- when I pass away*".
--Bring me that book, ghassaltni(Badawi dialect)"Bring me that book"*may you wash me* --*when I pass away*".
Make me a cup of tea, ji3il youmi yasbiq youmik(Badawi dialect);*Make a cup of tea "may my last day"death" precede yours"*
These expressions are a sort of endearment and kindness.If I find more , I'll post here.


----------



## yasmeena

mini91 said:


> I know in the Levantine dialects _iza bitreed/iza bitreedi_ is used for please


 
That is true, but there are more. Abu Rashid's suggestions are used in the Levantine also : law sama7et/sama7te, min ba3ed iznak/iznik (some vowels may change in different dialects). 
We may aslo use 'ballaahe' or 'balla'. 
Ballaahe 3teene hal war2a.
Nazzilne hoon balla.


----------



## clevermizo

I would like to point out that _iza btriid_ is very characteristic, apparently, of the Northern Levantine group (Syria/Lebanon) and I was made fun of for using this expression in Amman.


----------



## djara

Tunisian:
_brabbi qulli_ (By my God, tell me); common
_brabbak 7ill il-baab_ (By your God, open the door); rare
_i3ayshik eeja_ (May He make you live, come); very common


----------



## mini91

ayed said:


> *low samaht* is in the first place.However, there are fixed expressions function, instead.
> 
> -- tikfa/takfa : literally"_*be redeemed*_ ! "
> 
> -- Allah la yheenik(Badawi dialect+sedentary daily life) : *May Allah not humiliate you*.That is, may Allah not send you someone els to humiliate you or beat you ...ect.
> --bring that book, gibratni(Badawi dialect). "bring me that book"*may you bury me-- when I pass away*".
> --Bring me that book, ghassaltni(Badawi dialect)"Bring me that book"*may you wash me* --*when I pass away*".
> Make me a cup of tea, ji3il youmi yasbiq youmik(Badawi dialect);*Make a cup of tea "may my last day"death" precede yours"*
> These expressions are a sort of endearment and kindness.If I find more , I'll post here.



That is very interesting to read and also very beautiful, thanks for that ayed and everyone else!


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq, min faDhlak comes first; then law sama7t and Allah yikhaleek (although the latter is also used in other contexts); another word sometimes used is 3afiya.

الساعة بيش من فضلك؟
لو سمحت الساعة بيش؟
الله يخليك قلي الساعة بيش
الساعة بيش الله يخليك؟
عفية الساعة بيش؟


----------



## MarcB

In case it is not clear,I would like to point out that min fadlik and its variants are known in all Arabic speaking countries, even by those who do not speak fus7a. As well as the many examples given.


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> I would like to point out that _iza btriid_ is very characteristic, apparently, of the Northern Levantine group (Syria/Lebanon) and I was made fun of for using this expression in Amman.


 Yes.  It is only used in Syrian and Lebanese, not in Palestinian or Jordanian. 





yasmeena said:


> law sama7et/sama7te, min ba3ed iznak/iznik (some vowels may change in different dialects).
> We may aslo use 'ballaahe' or 'balla'.
> Ballaahe 3teene hal war2a.
> Nazzilne hoon balla.


 We use all of the above, and we also use "min faDlak" (Muslims and Christians alike), "Alla ykhalliik" (mentioned by Maha), and also "iza mumken."


----------



## Abu Rashid

Another one used by Palestinians that I've noticed is:

Allah yarDa 3alayk


----------



## elroy

Abu Rashid said:


> Allah y*i*rDa 3al*ee*k


 Yes.


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, a bunch of expressions are used:
عافك
الله يرضى عليك
أنا مزوق (this one is more like "I implore you" and pronounced 'ana muzawwag')
ألله يعطيك النجاح
الله يخليك

And many others, starting with ألله but I can't remember all of them right now.

Of course, من فضلك is used as well but more in formal contexts.


----------



## Mon Naj

In Dhofari Arabic we don't use min fadhlik. We use: 
1. itha triid
2. itha b3'iit 
3. law sama7t 
4. law tekarramt 

We also use: 
In Dhofar we also use _afeddak _but it's used mainly by those who speak Shehri as their first language, instead of Arabic, even though it is a Dhofari Arabic word.


----------



## Hemza

Don't اذا تريد and اذا بغيت mean "if you want"?
It makes me think that in French, we use a similar expression with the meaning "please":
"Veux tu bien/Tu veux bien?" ("Tu veux" means "you want" in French). Same as in Arabic, it seems odd to me that "want" is used to mean "please".


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we have 
آمان
بربي
بللهي
من فضلك
يعيشك


----------



## Mon Naj

Hemza said:


> Don't اذا تريد and اذا بغيت mean "if you want"?
> It makes me think that in French, we use a similar expression with the meaning "please":
> "Veux tu bien/Tu veux bien?" ("Tu veux" means "you want" in French). Same as in Arabic, it seems odd to me that "want" is used to mean "please".


Thanks for the comment, Hemza. In some contexts I would use "if you want" when speaking my dialect. Honestly I didn't pay attention to the difference between "please" and "if you want." The options I gave just came out of my mind spontaneously.


----------



## analeeh

I mean, 'please' is originally from 'if you please' or 'if it please you' (as in French _s'il vous plait_) which are similar in semantics to 'want' (i.e. 'if you like it').

Syrian has a bunch of these - as well as _iza betriid_, _law sama7@t _etc, there's_ aLLaah ykhalliik_, _aLLaah yerDa 3aleek, kiter kheerak_ etc, and then there's all the other one-word ones like _bma3iitak, zakaatak, dakhiilak, dakhlak, dakhiil 3eenak_, and then there's other ones like _bisharafak, bbuus iidak... _Not all of them are equivalent to one another of course (and some of them don't just mean 'please').


----------



## Aloulu

In Tunisia we have so many, and some quite funny.

Bi ras oumek (pronounced as  brasomek) EX: brasomek 3atini chwaya maa2. This is a strong one; could you please give me some water?
bi ras jdodek (pronounced as brasjdodek). Same one as above but here you mention someone's grandparents; in the name of your grandparents could you give me some water please?
bi ras mimtek

bi rabbi (pronounced brabbi); in the name of God give me some water please.
bi jahi rabbi

billahi

y3ayshek

....some are more used then others. I am very familiar with brabbi and birasomek for example. Hear them quite often.


----------



## Hemza

Mon Naj said:


> Thanks for the comment, Hemza. In some contexts I would use "if you want" when speaking my dialect. Honestly I didn't pay attention to the difference between "please" and "if you want." The options I gave just came out of my mind spontaneously.



Thanks for your reply .


----------



## Hemza

I just remembered an old expression used in Morocco (I think rarely used today, I heard it once) it is نترجاك (ترجى) but it's more like "I beg you" which I guess, is stronger than "please". Is it used somewhere else? I heard أرجوك from my Egyptian friend but nothing like the expression used in Morocco. I don't even know if Algerians/Tunisians/Libyans use it but I guess that if it exists in Morocco, it certainly exists there.


----------



## apricots

elroy said:


> Yes.  It is only used in Syrian and Lebanese, not in Palestinian or Jordanian.  We use all of the above, and we also use "min faDlak" (Muslims and Christians alike), "Alla ykhalliik" (mentioned by Maha), and also "iza mumken."



Would you say the Galilean usage of balki as in  ...بلكي تبطل is a way to say please?

And since it hasn't been mentioned yet there's also wi7yaatak/ek.


----------



## cherine

Hemza said:


> I heard أرجوك from my Egyptian friend but nothing like the expression used in Morocco.


arguuk is used in Egypt but is stronger than من فضلك and لو سمحت it's more imploring if I may say it like this. When we say that someone was imploring something from someone else we say بيترجاه يعمل له الحاجة beyetraggaah.



apricots said:


> And since it hasn't been mentioned yet there's also wi7yaatak/ek.


A similar structure is used in Egypt وحياة (by the life of) followed by whomever you thing is important to the person you're talking to, وحياة ولادك، وحياة أبوك... but it's not used by everyone and in some contexts it's used for imploring, while in others it's used with the meaning: do you swear (by the life of XYZ) that what you said is true? (or less dramatically  : are you serious? really?)


----------



## Mahaodeh

Hemza said:


> I heard أرجوك from my Egyptian friend but nothing like the expression used in Morocco.


أرجوك is also used in PA and IA. Also stronger than the others.

In Iraqi Arabic, they also have رجاءًا pronounced complete with the tanween, but for some reason the context is more likely to be: رجاءًا لا تتدخل بهل موضوع لأن ما يخصك than it is to be: انطيني وحدة من هاي رجاءًا. It's mostly, although not exclusively, used to soften something harsh said rather than a sincere please.

I don't particularly recall رجاءًا being used in PA, but that's probably because I haven't really noticed. Mostly in PA when you want to say something like the example mentioned above you'd use لو سمحت with a firmer tone of voice than usual.


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> Would you say the Galilean usage of balki as in ...بلكي تبطل is a way to say please?


 I've never heard this in real life.  It's a calque from Hebrew, and I don't know whether it's actually in (widespread) use other than as a result of interference among those who are fluent in Hebrew (and use it frequently).  In any case, no, the meaning is not "please."  If you'd like to explore this, you can start a new thread. 





apricots said:


> And since it hasn't been mentioned yet there's also wi7yaatak/ek.


 This is used, but usually it has an "imploring" tone as described by Cherine. 


Mahaodeh said:


> Mostly in PA when you want to say something like the example mentioned above you'd use لو سمحت with a firmer tone of voice than usual.


   Or إذا فش مانع.


----------



## Dhawawdi

In Algerian Arabic we have من فضلك as fairly common, ماذابيه is a very common way to say please, you'd use it in sentence as الدراهم اللي سلفت لك ماذابيك ترجعه لي, also very common is ربي يعيشك.


----------



## Ihsiin

Mahaodeh said:


> In Iraq, min faDhlak comes first; then law sama7t and Allah yikhaleek (although the latter is also used in other contexts); another word sometimes used is 3afiya.
> 
> الساعة بيش من فضلك؟
> لو سمحت الساعة بيش؟
> الله يخليك قلي الساعة بيش
> الساعة بيش الله يخليك؟
> عفية الساعة بيش؟



From another (perhaps more southern) Iraqi perspective, I never hear people say من فضلك and لو مسحت only rarely. More commonly I hear things like أرجوك or الله يخليك or رحم الله والديك.


----------

